# Liquid waxes



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all, looking for liquid was recommendations, needs to be very easy on/off. Tried 845 years ago and just couldn't get on with it so that's out. I've had paste waxes but just don't enjoy using them.
Been looking at Auto allure Carnauboro but no reviews about currently
Oh yes budget....as cheap as possible


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nickka said:


> Hi all, looking for liquid was recommendations, needs to be very easy on/off. Tried 845 years ago and just couldn't get on with it so that's out. I've had paste waxes but just don't enjoy using them.
> Been looking at Auto allure Carnauboro but no reviews about currently
> Oh yes budget....as cheap as possible


I've been very impressed with the Auto Allure stuff I've bought, haven't tried the Carnauboro yet, but from previous experience using their products I've bought, I've no reason to doubt it won't work - and for the cost it is at the moment, not a huge loss if you decide you don't like it 

I have used their reflex wax and have been very happy with it, very easy to apply / remove and gives great results - I've put a review of this wax up :thumb:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

Can I ask why you didn't get on with Colly 845? I find it goes on dead easy...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_813.html

Not used it but all the other SP products I've tried have been excellent (and excellent value)

Edit: review linky http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256941


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams buttery wax £20 great stuff . Wax does not get easier than this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Following this. I'm also on the lookout for a liquid wax. More so because some can be used in full sun, I have no shade at all where my car sits. Tagging along in this thread if that's ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a wicked finish, easy to apply, a bit runny and easy to remove.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Naith said:


> Can I ask why you didn't get on with Colly 845? I find it goes on dead easy...


However hard I tried it always left greasy looking marks on my rather fussy paint:wall:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

matty.13 said:


> Adams buttery wax £20 great stuff . Wax does not get easier than this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask where you purchased ?:thumb:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a wicked finish, easy to apply, a bit runny and easy to remove.


I've been trying to get hold of this to complement my prima amigo but can't find it in stock with any UK online stockist


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Wax Planet's Liquid Maracana (new improved version) is a fantastic liquid wax. It's about as simple and foolproof as it gets but it takes nothing away from the finish and durability.My all time favourites are Banana Gloss and Epic from Prima. These seem nearly impossible to find these days. Hence I popped a post to Imran to see if he could clarify Prima's status. I certainly would think about Auto Allure also. I haven't tried their products but they certainly have developed a fair few fans on here in a short space of time so they must be doing something right bud! :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a wicked finish, easy to apply, a bit runny and easy to remove.


Beat me to that one bud!!! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

josje said:


> HD POXY - YouTube


You can get this and many other great brands from [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a wicked finish, easy to apply, a bit runny and easy to remove.


Prima banana gloss is pretty darn good.

I would also look at Auto finesse Radiance, Menzerna liquid carnauba and the fastest to apply of them all Optimum car wax.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Kam09 said:


> I've been trying to get hold of this to complement my prima amigo but can't find it in stock with any UK online stockist


https://www.autopflege24.net/prima-banana-gloss-liquid-wax.html

Not Uk but if you need a few bits extra that you would normally get from a Uk supplier it would soften the 15Euro shipping. My last purchase was around £80 and with shipping nearly worked out equal to purchasing here bud! If you really want it!!!

Alternatively it's £23 on the Discovery Channel shop. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Worth mentioning Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax - not especially cheap but a little goes a long, long way and it's great stuff.

https://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/hydra-wax


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Worth mentioning Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax - not especially cheap but a little goes a long, long way and it's great stuff.
> 
> https://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/hydra-wax


Just remembered about Hydra the second I posted but you beat me to it.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Check out the Adams range there made for being used in the sun



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

nickka said:


> Can I ask where you purchased ?:thumb:


Prestige car care I think . There on this site look in the traders sub forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Wax Planet's Liquid Maracana (new improved version) is a fantastic liquid wax. It's about as simple and foolproof as it gets but it takes nothing away from the finish and durability.My all time favourites are Banana Gloss and Epic from Prima. These seem nearly impossible to find these days. Hence I popped a post to Imran to see if he could clarify Prima's status. I certainly would think about Auto Allure also. I haven't tried their products but they certainly have developed a fair few fans on here in a short space of time so they must be doing something right bud! :thumb:


Yeh they have been selling bucket loads cos they seem to have a permanent 50% sale lol! And the only review I've read is on their metal polish! So I'm not really too keen on new start ups with flash labels and a few biased reviews imo (if I'm allowed to say that on here)!  if I can't get hold of banana gloss wax I do have my CG butter wet wax.. :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

The 3 I'm eyeing up. Wowo hot wax, Adams buttery or CG cherry wet wax. Anybody used the wowo hot wax before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Kam09 said:


> Yeh they have been selling bucket loads cos they seem to have a permanent 50% sale lol! And the only review I've read is on their metal polish! So I'm not really too keen on new start ups with flash labels and a few biased reviews imo (if I'm allowed to say that on here)!  if I can't get hold of banana gloss wax I do have my CG butter wet wax.. :thumb:


FairPlay Kam. I value that opinion. I too have banned myself from new brands not because they are inferior but the new best thing just isn't apparent. I stick with what I know which does include some so-called boutique brands. :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Easy to apply, even easier to remove, deep darkening gloss = meguiars ultimate liquid wax. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-ultimate-wax/prod_884.html


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

CarChem Spray Wax also worthy of consideration:

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-polish-wax-sealants/spray-wax-500ml


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

nickka said:


> However hard I tried it always left greasy looking marks on my rather fussy paint:wall:


Really? Funny that. Did you make sure you put the thinnest of layers on? If I put too much on it can take quite a while to shift...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

chongo said:


> You can get this and many other great brands from [email protected] :thumb:


It's currently on our Rcz. Lovely to use and looks stunning on black paint. I may put a layer onto the Insignia in the not too distant future too.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Peter77 said:


> The 3 I'm eyeing up. Wowo hot wax, Adams buttery or CG cherry wet wax. Anybody used the wowo hot wax before?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382644
Unfortunately the pictures have gone courtesy of Photobucket


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

steelghost said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382644
> 
> Unfortunately the pictures have gone courtesy of Photobucket


Thanks. Good review that. And pretty much made my mind up. Hot wax was almost in my basket but the CG cherry wet wax caught my eye, probably more so because of marketing blurb. CG do market there products well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> The 3 I'm eyeing up. Wowo hot wax, Adams buttery or CG cherry wet wax. Anybody used the wowo hot wax before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have CG Butter Wet Wax and Wowo's Hot Wax. They are both ok but I did find the Hot Wax slightly easier to remover. The Butter Wet was not hard by any means. I think the best way to apply is by DA with a finishing pad, applies nice and even and removes easy!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Worth mentioning Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax - not especially cheap but a little goes a long, long way and it's great stuff.
> 
> https://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/hydra-wax


must get some of this in to try, love bilt hamber products


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Found this old thread on this question - interesting how many of the suggestions are the same (compared to the number of paste waxes that have been released in the intervening 5 years!)


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wax planet maracona version 1 is awesome , I've just purchased prima banana gloss which has good reports :thumb:


----------

